
The A/B Testing Manual - nickdpi
http://abtestingmanual.com
======
nickdpi
Hi, I’m making this with @patio11. He’s a regular here, so I figured I’d post
it and spend some of the day answering questions.

~~~
brudgers
I've listened to patio's podcasts and think I have some intuition about why
the project is structured the way it is. But I'm not sure that this particular
blog post is the right pitch to the this particular audience because there's
nothing that people can walk around a kick the tires.

By which I mean that the article did not have three things about A/B testing
that made me say, 'gee I really want more of that'. When I hit the browser
back button, I didn't feel like I my odds of making money had been increased.

A few pieces of random internet advice: Don't explicitly discount preorders -
making the product $900 today and raising the price later anchors differently
than a discount today and at the price point you're seeking the discount isn't
going to move the likelihood someone buys and in the segment into which you're
selling the discount suggests cash flow issues and hence an increased risk of
the presale winding up fulfilled.

A little further along, in an area like A/B testing course materials, I'm on
the fence about whether presales is a distraction from just completing the
course. Anyone who is in an A/B testing pickle today isn't helped by
purchasing a presale course and neither is anyone who can wait. Someone who
has decided 'I will learn A/B testing Q1 2017' might purchase a presale, but
it's hard to see a business case for doing so.

Good luck.

~~~
nickdpi
Thanks for the feedback!

